# Passenger Space Ship



## MrFSS (Jan 24, 2008)

Have an extra $200,000 you don't know what to do with? Plans are being made to sell you a ticket into space.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 24, 2008)

There was a blurb, and small pic, about this in today's L.A. Times.

Couldn't help noticing the resemblance to a Lockheed P-38, the only really successful twin-engine fighter of WW II.

I guess sound designs live on in other ways.

The Times article noted that among the people signed up for a space ride are Stephen Hawking, the wheelchair-bound astrophysicist, and Victoria Principal.


----------

